# Private prescription



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

For some strange reason my clinic have given me a prescription for twice as many drugs as I actually need. I am just wondering if it is possible to ask my pharmacy to only give me half the prescription or should I get the clinic to issue a new one? As I'm paying privately it would be a lot of extra money wasted otherwise. Thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Good question!  Not sure to be honest    Worth asking them if they'll just issue less and charge accordingly. If its a problem then get back to clinic for a new script.


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks. I went to my local chemist and initially the assistant said no they couldn't but then the pharmacist came out and said yes he could. He was lovely, said I could basically buy however much as I needed and if i wanted the rest later i could even come back for it at a later date without getting a new script.


----------

